#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  A Tart with a Heart.

## chassamui

This forum carries many threads where the thai bar girl is villified and given little credit for her way of life and lack of morals.

I may be the exception, but i have met many girls and witnessed many others, who have a built in kind streak.

Giving lifts, lending cash, helping drunken farangs are among many examples i am aware of.

Do you have a story of a good bar girl, or are all the ones you know just plain bad?

----------


## genghis61

Good topic, and there'll be the usual suspects here soon with their tales of misery and hate.
I don't have any specific stories, not an area I'm overly familiar with so no 'expert'.
But: On King's Birthday we hosted a lunch for a staff/girls from a friend's bar - started with a visit to temple, lunch, few drinks. Had only seen the girls at the bar before; totally different bunch of people on a day-off, properly dressed for temple ie no short tops/skirts, minimal make-up, very respectful and it was lovely to see them in a more natural environment. Talking about families, different places in Thailand they were from, etc. 
They are of course someone's daughters/sisters/aunts etc. Humans.

----------


## tuktukdriver

I've met quite a few that I would describe as kind hearted. They usually have finacial obligations that a 5000 a month salary won't cover, or they just don't think sex is that big of a deal.

I was in Thailand visiting my Thai girlfriend one time and got very sick. She is the type most people would describe as a "good girl". I don't know what was wrong with me, I probably ate something bad, but I thought I was going to die. I could not even leave bed, have never been that sick. I asked her to go get me some antibiotics so she takes off and comes back four hours later with some aspirin. She spent the money on other things. I told her to leave and never come back. 

A girl in town that works the bars heard that I was sick and came to me room. She went off and got everything I needed. I fell asleep, woke up later and she was still there reading comic books. She said she didn't want me to be alone, and was concerned about me.

There you go..."good girl" and "bad girl".

----------


## PEP

"Friend" had enjoyed his 10 day holiday with his favourite Bargirl he met on day one. Gave her a parting gift of his pocket money and after farewell went off to Airport. Must have lost a bit of his brain out the spout  for he found that in fact his plane had departed the previous day. Oh! Oh! No cash, no ATM card. What to do? As a favour the TAT girl phoned his recent ladyfriend who bussed up from Pattaya, bought him a new plane ticket to Australia, paid for and spent the night with him in a BKK hotel. Taxi to airport next arvo. ALL THIS AFTER ONLY KNOWING THE OLD CODGER FOR 10 DAYS.
He has since repaid in full plus a bit for thanks. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Do you have a story of a good bar girl, or are all the ones you know just plain bad?


They are not plain bad, they are just plain broke (and therefore always asking for help/money)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> There you go..."good girl" and "bad girl".


Always confusing me that is. Loads of 'bad' Thai women turn out to be wonderful people and many 'good' Thai women turn out to be selfish trash.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by tuktukdriver
> 
> There you go..."good girl" and "bad girl".
> 
> 
> Always confusing me that is. Loads of 'bad' Thai women turn out to be wonderful people and many 'good' Thai women turn out to be selfish trash.


 That would be the Nature of the beast rather than the nature of the occupation.

Theres good and bad in all walks of life

----------


## jim1176

crap thread, total bullocks

----------


## baldrick

> total bullocks


you fell for a 'sick buffalo' story , and are now sad ?

or just a fcukwit ?

----------


## deathstardan

She came out of the bogs, she stank of damp dogs
With an Oxfam shop smell, her clothes were louder than hell
Drowning out the jukebox
I avoided her stare by diving under a chair
But right next to my nose, a pair of stilettos
I didn't have a prayer

She shouts:
"Hey you, what you doing down there?
I were jutht tellin' the girlth about our affair-
How you took uth 'ome a week latht Thunday,
And made a meth before I got your knob out of your undieth" 

She's the tart with the heart, she's the bitch with the lisp
Spreads the word and her legs, she's a gossip columnist
Look up in the 'phone book for the Northern part of China
There's still one Chin that hasn't been hard-up on her vagina 

She was lying, of course. I made a bolt for the door,
But the loudmouth slut stuck out a foot, and put me back on the floor
I crawled behind the plants to avoid her glance,
But before very long, the familiar pong - vaginal deoderant

She shouts:
"Hey you, what you doing down there?
I were jutht tellin' your maytth about our affair
And if therth any chanth you could get thum medicathion
Tho you can avoid your premature ejaculathionth?" 

_ฉ1993 The Macc Lads_ 

N.B.- "Oxfam Shop" (aka _"The Spack Shop"_)
- a charity shop opposite the site of the Bear's Head, Mill St

----------


## good2bhappy

I have experienced bg's with good hearts
Evil does not predominate in all

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> Do you have a story of a good bar girl, or are all the ones you know just plain bad?
> 
> 
> They are not plain bad, they are just plain broke (and therefore always asking for help/money)


Shite. I know a piece of shit that took a really dumb british moron for a village house and village supermarket, a new hilux and the proceeds of his shitty bar, about 3.5 mill I think, and was back in another sluthole 1 week later.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Theres good and bad in all walks of life


True that. 

Check out my thread on beautiful thai generosity. 

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...o-farangs.html

You might want to read it too Jim, you seem awfully angry at how shit your life has turned out.

----------


## Stinky

I remember it well

----------


## good2bhappy

> about 3.5 mill I think


most divorce cases in the west are a lot more

----------


## StrontiumDog

A lady who has worked the bars along Sukhumvit for way too many years took in a farang who was broke. He claimed to have lost his passport, had no money, no way of getting home. She took him in, fed him, bought him things and even gave him beer money. 

She rang me to ask for help after a couple of weeks as he kept on finding reasons to not go to the embassy. 

I met him. He was a total drunk. Pissed out of his head every day (amazing for someone so allegedly broke). 

I offered to take him to the embassy. I said they'd help him out and get him back to the UK. 

He ummmed and ahhhhed. Said he would. 

Next night, when the lady looking after him went to work, he left the condo taking everything valuable with him. 

The working girl was heartbroken. 

Sad tale. Never saw the farang again, but he has been spotted about...drunk and probably looking to scam others again.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^^ Damn right. Over 50% of global marriages fail.

Conclusion: Only retards get married.




> Sad tale.


I'm crying right now.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Conclusion: Only retards get married.


were your parents married?
a bit of a condemnation?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Nope. 25 yrs together, never saw a reason to follow the retardedly conditioned.

----------


## Stinky

> A lady who has worked the bars along Sukhumvit for way too many years took in a farang who was broke. He claimed to have lost his passport, had no money, no way of getting home. She took him in, fed him, bought him things and even gave him beer money. 
> 
> She rang me to ask for help after a couple of weeks as he kept on finding reasons to not go to the embassy. 
> 
> I met him. He was a total drunk. Pissed out of his head every day (amazing for someone so allegedly broke). 
> 
> I offered to take him to the embassy. I said they'd help him out and get him back to the UK. 
> 
> He ummmed and ahhhhed. Said he would. 
> ...


There really is some scum about isn't there, I hope one day soon he gets some payback from someone

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay.
Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,brought me books and ciggies,all out of her own pocket,wouldn`t accept any money. She came to visit every day till i was released,bringing her sister to cheer me up. She knew i had to fly home on recovery. Lovely gesture from a hard working girl

----------


## davearn

Not really a generous bar girl story exactly but several years ago a mate of mine and I were in this bar in Chiang Mai (near the boxing ring at the end of the alley with bars along both sides) and had a great time with the girls, the manageress and barman. Basically just really enjoyed their company and had a really good night. 

The next morning my mate had a stroke and ended up in hospital for 5 or 6 days - he did recover very well with no issues at all - and it all scared the fuck through me as I didn't know what was going to happen. Whether he may die or end up a vegetable who would never be the same again. He seemed fine with it all but probably a facade in hindsight. 

That night as I couldn't stay at the hospital any more as it was getting late I went back to the bar and everyone asked where my friend was and I told them what happened. Manageress and barman both spoke perfect English. They were just fantastic and couldn't do enough for me. They even visited my mate in hospital the next day with flowers. He got out a few days later and we went back to the bar, bit stupid I know but he was a hell of a lot better, and again were looked after very well. 

The manageress and barman, who were the most fantastic Thai's I have met, picked me up from my hotel the next morning and showed me around their town and that was just awesome. Wouldn't accept any money for petrol and even paid for lunch. The day after I was flying out and they again picked me up from my hotel and carried my bags into the airport and waited with me while I got on the plane. They also gave us a t-shirt each which I still wear often and makes me remember them every time. 

Not exactly a down on your luck kind of story but I was struggling to deal with the whole thing and would have been a hell of a lot worse if not for them. I will always remember the kindness they showed me at a time when I really needed it.

----------


## BobR

Most of the bar girls I've met have been decent people trying to make a living with the only marketable skill they have.  Anyone who badmouths them needs to look at himself.  (I've said it before)  We have all prostituted ourselves for money at some time in our working career.  Tolerating corporate evil or stupidity without objection because we need our paycheck too badly to complain.  Not objecting when morally wrong things are done in the business world is being every bit as much of a prostitute as any girl in Pattaya.   We all have our price.   I was a lawyer and the only difference was that a lawyer sold his intellectual ability and loyalty, not his genitals, and when you think about it, that is even more repulsive.

I've seen these girls do far more good things than bad.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chassamui
> ...


Well, let's say they are as bad as much as you allow them to be...if you are a moron, they will rob you blind , if you have a pair, they will show their usefulness (especially to the pair)  :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

A few years ago I was getting over a bout of Malaria - I had just split ( amicably) with my partner of 14 years but not feeling too 'sparky '!!.
Was having a drink at a local bar and talking to the girls - some on the "game" and others not ! 
They must have remembered that it was my birthday the next day cos we had a party there the year before - I had honestly forgotten what date it was !!

They insisted that I went there the next evening so I did.

PARTY PARTY PARTY !! all on the house and I was a regular but not a big spender !!! 

BBQ , free flow booze , all the girls - my friends that they had contacted - Bloody good evening - taxi home cos I was pissed - one of the girls drove my bike home for me ( and left after breakfast ! ) 

There are some gooduns around !   :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

A Tart with a Heart. 12-01-2010 11:11 PM jim1176 not yet

coaxed a red from the fcukwit

has he gone the 'internet hardman' on anyone yet ?

----------


## Fabian

> Most of the bar girls I've met have been decent people trying to make a living with the only marketable skill they have.  Anyone who badmouths them needs to look at himself.  (I've said it before)  We have all prostituted ourselves for money at some time in our working career.  Tolerating corporate evil or stupidity without objection because we need our paycheck too badly to complain.  Not objecting when morally wrong things are done in the business world is being every bit as much of a prostitute as any girl in Pattaya.   We all have our price.   I was a lawyer and the only difference was that a lawyer sold his intellectual ability and loyalty, not his genitals, and when you think about it, that is even more repulsive.
> 
> I've seen these girls do far more good things than bad.


So if it is the only way for them to earn money why are there still thousands of women working in the factories?

And it is,how to put it politely,, silly to compare selling your skills with renting out your genitals.

----------


## baldrick

> And it is,how to put it politely,, silly to compare selling your skills with renting out your genitals.


though it is more than actually ' renting out your genitals '  ( maybe except if you work in a 'hole in the wall' establishment ).

Nurses are held in high esteem . Why is it that as soon as it involves (maybe ) the exchange of bodily fluids , people decide that it is immoral ?

----------


## britmaveric

Def some real gems out there, chatted with quite a few over the years. Tell them to cut the BS and be real. Other than that I could care less what their profession is.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A lady who has worked the bars along Sukhumvit for way too many years took in a farang who was broke. He claimed to have lost his passport, had no money, no way of getting home. She took him in, fed him, bought him things and even gave him beer money. 
> 
> She rang me to ask for help after a couple of weeks as he kept on finding reasons to not go to the embassy. 
> 
> I met him. He was a total drunk. Pissed out of his head every day (amazing for someone so allegedly broke). 
> 
> I offered to take him to the embassy. I said they'd help him out and get him back to the UK. 
> 
> He ummmed and ahhhhed. Said he would. 
> ...


Was he from Liverpool. I knew a bloke who is probably like that now.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> So if it is the only way for them to earn money why are there still thousands of women working in the factories?


Because factories pay fuck all, it's as dull as fuck and there's not enough fucking factory jobs to go round.

 :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Well fucking put marmite.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> So if it is the only way for them to earn money why are there still thousands of women working in the factories?
> 
> 
> Because factories pay fuck all, it's as dull as fuck and there's not enough fucking factory jobs to go round.


So you agree that there are other ways to earn money, even though it may be less?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Plenty of ways. 

Won't buy the important things in thai's life- shiny Hilux for papaar to show off to the  buffalo.

But would certainly keep the lil nipper in nappies.

Odd how so many seem to manage, yet others have no choice but to start sucking off pensioners a few times a day instead of doing an honest 12 hour shift.

----------


## Stinky

> Odd how so many seem to manage, yet others have no choice but to start sucking off pensioners a few times a day instead of doing an honest 12 hour shift.


Thank the maker for the* others* eh  :bj3:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> So if it is the only way for them to earn money why are there still thousands of women working in the factories?
> 
> 
> Because factories pay fuck all, it's as dull as fuck and there's not enough fucking factory jobs to go round.


Fuckin' A.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fabian
> ...


Change "it may be less" to "it may not be enough" then I'll agree.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> 
>  
> Odd how so many seem to manage, yet others have no choice but to start sucking off pensioners a few times a day instead of doing an honest 12 hour shift.
> 
> 
> Thank the maker for the* others* eh


Fuckin' A.

Buddha bless papaar's need for big shiny things.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> ...


And his need to show them off to the neighbours

----------


## Chairman Mao

Yes, covered that in #34.

----------


## Beadle

> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,


You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?

I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.

----------


## barbaro

> This forum carries many threads where the thai bar girl is villified and given little credit for her way of life and lack of morals.
> 
> I may be the exception, but i have met many girls and witnessed many others, who have a built in kind streak.
> 
> Giving lifts, lending cash, helping drunken farangs are among many examples i am aware of.
> 
> Do you have a story of a good bar girl, or are all the ones you know just plain bad?


One I was with was very pleasant.  It was her personality.  Honest?  I didn't know her long enough but she was one that I could live with long-term.

----------


## PEP

[quote=Beadle;

You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?

I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.[/quote]


Perhaps you are known as "Beadle the Bigot"? (A narrow minded one at that!)   
 :Trolling:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by sunderlandstephen
> 
> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,
> 
> 
> You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?
> 
> I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.


I really cant understand your embarrassment with bar girls, are you ashamed of sex or is it a class thing?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Maybe the last one he had still had pensioner cock cheese on her tongue when he frenchied her.

Even some involuntary snowballing perhaps.

Or maybe he just has no desire to be with 3rd world, classless, street whore/cumpipes, who choose to spend their time sucking the cum out of 70 yr old penises instead of working.

Some blokes eh.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Or maybe he just has no desire to be with 3rd world, classless, street whore/cumpipes, who choose to spend their time sucking the cum out of 70 yr old penises instead of working.


Nah, not into so called 'hi-so' chicks.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Yeah, hi-so... Give me kymer farm girl anyday.

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by sunderlandstephen
> 
> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,
> 
> 
> You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?
> 
> I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.


I have not been in Thailand long, but i have been here long enough to appreciate that most of these girls are just normal people doing a regular job using the resources they have available to them.
If you find them an embarrassment then perhaps this is not the country for you?

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by sunderlandstephen
> 
> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,
> 
> 
> You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?
> 
> I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.


 
They dont have, I am a Ho tattooed on their fore heads you know

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If you find them an embarrassment then perhaps this is not the country for you?


Or even continent.

----------


## Scottish Gary

I think some guys have one bad experience with one girl and end up tarring them all with the same brush for ever more.
Its an old clique but you really do get good and bad in all walks of life.
I dont imagine its much fun for the girls either dealing with some of the lunatic farangs you see running around Pattaya.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by sunderland stephen
> 
> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days acquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiletries from hotel,
> 
> 
> You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?
> 
> .


What a ridiculous statement.
Are you a bible banger by any chance? Does being a prostitute automatically make her a bad person ?

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Maybe the last one he had still had pensioner cock cheese on her tongue when he frenchied her.
> 
> Even some involuntary snowballing perhaps.
> 
> Or maybe he just has no desire to be with 3rd world, classless, street whore/cumpipes, who choose to spend their time sucking the cum out of 70 yr old penises instead of working.
> 
> Some blokes eh.


 You look at some posts and you say to yourself thank christ i will never have meet this character in real life. That's how i feel every time i read one of yours.

----------


## Beadle

> Perhaps you are known as "Beadle the Bigot"? (A narrow minded one at that!)


I am a bigot because I wouldn't want to be tended to by prostitute in hospital? Try again.




> I really cant understand your embarrassment with bar girls, are you ashamed of sex or is it a class thing?


There's a time and a place for them, that's all.




> Maybe the last one he had still had pensioner cock cheese on her tongue when he frenchied her. Even some involuntary snowballing perhaps. Or maybe he just has no desire to be with 3rd world, classless, street whore/cumpipes, who choose to spend their time sucking the cum out of 70 yr old penises instead of working. Some blokes eh.


Indeed.  :Smile: 




> I have not been in Thailand long


It shows. 




> but i have been here long enough to appreciate that most of these girls are just normal people doing a regular job


Tell that to the Thais, who would never be seen dead with a prostitute in public. You obviously don't understand any Thai either, because if you did, you'd understand when they were taking the piss out of you for being with a prostitute in public, and especially if one was tending your bedside in hospital.

----------


## Beadle

A Tart with a Heart. 14-01-2010 06:24 PM Rigger I would be embarrassed to be as thick as you
 A Tart with a Heart. 14-01-2010 04:30 PM BigRed obviously not


Spot the guys that have to pay to get a shag. 

Sad old fools!

Thailand is thankfully moving towards keeping these bottom feeders out though.

----------


## Beadle

> Nah, not into so called 'hi-so' chicks.


You wouldn't be able to pull one though.

You are not successful enough for starters.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> I really cant understand your embarrassment with bar girls, are you ashamed of sex or is it a class thing?
> 
> 
> There's a time and a place for them, that's all.


That's fair comment mate and it's each to his own I suppose.

I don't really see it as all business with bar girls myself, some of the girls I've met have been little diamonds and I would be happy to be seen with them pretty much anywhere.

I'll give you that there are some nasty pieces of work out there but by no means are they all like that.

----------


## Rigger

A Tart with a Heart.14-01-2010 04:32 PMBeadleripped anyone off recently you old fucker?

Not old at all and why would I be ripping people off ? you are a wierd fok

----------


## Rigger

> Spot the guys that have to pay to get a shag.


When you see one let me know

----------


## Beadle

> Not old at all and why would I be ripping people off ? you are a wierd fok


Sorry, must have got you confused with one of the elderly Johns that frequent this site. My bad.

----------


## Rigger

> You are not successful enough for starters.


I make plenty of money and have lots of toys and not very old, Do you think I could get one flog bag

----------


## Beadle

> I make plenty of money and have lots of toys and not very old, Do you think I could get one flog bag


You don't seem very intelligent so perhaps there's a chance.

But you are oil trash so you are usually confined to the darker-skinned Isaarn single mothers that the Thai guys don't even want.

----------


## Rigger

> But you are oil trash so you are usually confined to the darker-skinned Isaarn single mothers that the Thai guys don't even want.


 Been with the same girl for 10 years and the only kids she has are mine and has a fine white ass.
Yes your right about the oil trash and proud of it. 
I would bet your a foked up teacher that shifted here cause you were to ugly to get a root back home .

----------


## Chairman Mao

Oh great. We gotta shit, tedious troll.

Ban?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Yeah, hi-so... Give me kymer farm girl anyday.


this kinda sounds sarcastic. Which it isn't in any way.

----------


## Beadle

You mean Khmer? I was married to one and lived in Cambo for over 2 years.

----------


## Rigger

> You mean Khmer? I was married to one and lived in Cambo for over 2 years


Did she have dark skin ?

----------


## Beadle

^ she was almost negroid to be honest.

----------


## Rigger

> ^ she was almost negroid to be honest.


And a single mother ? maybe thats why you have a hang up about dark skinned single mothers. By the way I would say Thai dont want them as kids cost money and normaly like to take money not give

----------


## Scottish Gary

> You mean Khmer? I was married to one and lived in Cambo for over 2 years.


 It probably felt like 20 years to her.
 You dont come across as the easiest guy to get a long with. You should try and loosen up a bit and cut free the superior attitude. Its not an endearing quality.

----------


## Muadib

> Thailand is thankfully moving towards keeping these bottom feeders out though.


Oh really... How so???

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
> But you are oil trash so you are usually confined to the darker-skinned Isaarn single mothers that the Thai guys don't even want.
> 
> 
>  Been with the same girl for 10 years and the only kids she has are mine and has a fine white ass.
> Yes your right about the oil trash and proud of it. 
> I would bet your a foked up teacher that shifted here cause you were to ugly to get a root back home .


I note there isn't a 'denial' response?

Tongue in cheek of course, and I must admit, I err much towards 'Rigger' than I do 'Beadle'.   The guy has obviously seen fit to be with the same lady, and have family, for a significant amount of years, so who is going to be constructively critical about that?.   Sometimes it's good to get the 'better' stories.
';

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Nah, not into so called 'hi-so' chicks.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be able to pull one though.
> 
> You are not successful enough for starters.



So they are the money grabbing social climbers ive heard they are then?

Almost all the so called Hi-so`s ive met, were almost as bad as some of the worst bar girls we hear about.

----------


## robuzo

> Yeah, hi-so... Give me kymer farm girl anyday.


Yeah, me too.  I still can't figure how I _didn't_ wind up with a Khmer farm girl.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> Or maybe he just has no desire to be with 3rd world, classless, street whore/cumpipes, who choose to spend their time sucking the cum out of 70 yr old penises instead of working.
> 
> 
> Nah, not into so called 'hi-so' chicks.


As if these were the only alternatives.

----------


## Beadle

> It probably felt like 20 years to her. You dont come across as the easiest guy to get a long with. You should try and loosen up a bit and cut free the superior attitude. Its not an endearing quality.


Maybe when you don't sound like a naive tourist I might let you come on here and lecture me. Until then you can keep your comments to yourself.




> And a single mother ? maybe thats why you have a hang up about dark skinned single mothers.


I don't have a hang up about them.

I would be embarrassed to be seen with a prostitute in public, as would most Thais. I don't see folks' problem with that statement. Certainly says more about them than it does me.

We all know prostitution is fairly common in Asia and indeed, in many cases, it is part of the culture, but it is done in a certain way, and many foreigners simply don't understand or disregard these conditions. I consider this one of the main reasons the Thais show farang in particular so much disdain, because culturally, as some of the comments on this thread show, many foreigners are either plainly arrogant, or just completely out of touch.

----------


## English Noodles

> my mate had a stroke and ended up in hospital





> I couldn't stay at the hospital any more as it was getting late I went back to the bar


You sound like a great friend.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Nah, not into so called 'hi-so' chicks.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be able to pull one though.
> 
> You are not successful enough for starters.


That's a relief. 

On the subject of hi-so~s. I've yet to see one in Udon. Funny that.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think some guys have one bad experience with one girl and end up tarring them all with the same brush for ever more.


It would be interesting to have a thread where we all did a one sentence summary of our relationships in SEA. I'd say that only monogamous (ish) relationships of over 6 months would qualify though.

----------


## chassamui

> many foreigners are either plainly arrogant, or just completely out of touch.


Indeed you are.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> It probably felt like 20 years to her. You dont come across as the easiest guy to get a long with. You should try and loosen up a bit and cut free the superior attitude. Its not an endearing quality.
> 
> 
> Maybe when you don't sound like a naive tourist I might let you come on here and lecture me. Until then you can keep your comments to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im not meaning to lecture you. Im making a general observation as to how you come across on the net.
For the record im hardly a naive tourist. Ive been coming to LOS for over 20 years,
my wife is Thai, my kids have Thai/UK passports and i have a house and land in Thailand.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> *i have* a house and *land in Thailand.*


No you don't.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> 
> *i have* a house and *land in Thailand.*
> 
> 
> No you don't.


 Ok the wife does ..........yawn

----------


## pompeybloke

^ Fair enough Gary, You seem like a pretty straight sort to me.... I've done it too. For the children isn't it, and a decent move it is too

Some of the best people I've ever met have been on the game; in Thailand and elsewhere, no problem. In Nairobi, had a Somali girlfriend. Course she was a hooker...not a lot of choice is there! Bloody lovely she was and a heart of gold. Became broke, she took me into her community, much appreciated at the time. Somalis are wonderful, and bleedin' gorgeous. I'd put their looks alongside Ethiopians...Big hearts grow from adversity, and the brother/sisterhood-wow!

----------


## britmaveric

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
>  many foreigners are either plainly arrogant, or just completely out of touch.
> 
> 
> Indeed you are.


Well said chass!!  :Wink:

----------


## a. boozer

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Beadle
> ...


Agreed!!   :UK:

----------


## Beadle

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
>  many foreigners are either plainly arrogant, or just completely out of touch.
> 
> 
> Indeed you are.


I'm sure your term 'living' in Samui (what is it now, a year?) has given you all the experience with Thai prostitutes you need.

Pity you cannot understand the point I was making and haven't managed to grasp that particular nuance of the local culture.

Stick to singlet wearing with an Isaarn prostitute draped off your arm. You'll never be able to understand Thai well enough to know what the locals really think of you, so who cares, right? 

 :UK:

----------


## Beadle

> For the record im hardly a naive tourist. Ive been coming to LOS for over 20 years,


I was making a general observation as to how you come across on the net too.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> For the record im hardly a naive tourist. Ive been coming to LOS for over 20 years,
> 
> 
> I was making a general observation as to how you come across on the net too.


Are you the guy that just said on another thread that all the farang lawyers in Thailand are going to be out of work?  Mind telling me who I'm going to go drinking with when I get back?

----------


## Beadle

> Are you the guy that just said on another thread that all the farang lawyers in Thailand are going to be out of work? Mind telling me who I'm going to go drinking with when I get back?


It won't say 'Lawyer' on their Work Permit as foreigners are prohibited from that particular field.

Is that what you meant?

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> Are you the guy that just said on another thread that all the farang lawyers in Thailand are going to be out of work? Mind telling me who I'm going to go drinking with when I get back?
> 
> 
> It won't say 'Lawyer' on their Work Permit as foreigners are prohibited from that particular field.
> 
> Is that what you meant?


God help this guy if La Migra ever figure out how to use The Google, he'd be busted DLA Piper | Our People | Peter Shelford

(No, I don't know this guy, nor have I ever gone drinking with him.  Just pulled a big firm name out of a hat.)

----------


## Beadle

Nope, _still_ doesn't say 'lawyer' on any of their work permits, including his.

His title appears to be "Office Managing Partner", according to the link.

Thanks for proving me 100% correct.

----------


## robuzo

> Nope, _still_ doesn't say 'lawyer' on any of their work permits, including his.
> 
> His title appears to be "Office Managing Partner", according to the link.
> 
> Thanks for proving me 100% correct.


100% correct?  Listen, no-one is ever 100% correct.

By the way, do you know what "Managing Partner" means?

----------


## Beadle

> By the way, do you know what "Managing Partner" means?


It means he cannot have lawyer, solicitor or litigator on his work permit application, amongst other things.

I don't know why you have such a problem accepting the fact that foreigners are prohibited from work in the legal and litigating field, thus your friend and other professionals have to circumnavigate the law by changing their job title.

It's quite fucking simple really and don't feel you need to somehow defend his honour on the internet because of it!

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> By the way, do you know what "Managing Partner" means?
> 
> 
> It means he cannot have lawyer, solicitor or litigator on his work permit application, amongst other things.
> 
> I don't know why you have such a problem accepting the fact that foreigners are prohibited from work in the legal and litigating field, thus your friend and other professionals have to circumnavigate the law by changing their job title.
> 
> It's quite fucking simple really and don't feel you need to somehow defend his honour on the internet because of it!


Defending his honor?  You're weird.

Um, the managing partner at a law firm. . .never mind.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by robuzo
> ...


The use of 'Office' at least gives inference (never mind the reality) that he isn't engaged as a practising lawyer.   Many Thai law firms employ Farangs (some qualified, some not) in similar capacities.

----------


## Beadle

> The use of 'Office' at least gives inference (never mind the reality) that he isn't engaged as a practising lawyer. Many Thai law firms employ Farangs (some qualified, some not) in similar capacities.


Correct.

----------


## chassamui

> I'm sure your term 'living' in Samui (what is it now, a year?) has given you all the experience with Thai prostitutes you need. Pity you cannot understand the point I was making and haven't managed to grasp that particular nuance of the local culture. Stick to singlet wearing with an Isaarn prostitute draped off your arm. You'll never be able to understand Thai well enough to know what the locals really think of you, so who cares, right?


You seem to enjoy making assumptions based on very little knowledge Beadle.
Having travelled widely throughout Thailand before settling here, i have experience of all manner of Thai lifestyles, and an equal experience of pompous prigs like you wandering the country looking down their noses at mere mortals.
You can observe the culture with as much disdain as you like mate, but i prefer to immerse myself in the culture while trying to apprerciate its finer points.
If this means ignoring brit lager louts, and opinionated victorian throwbacks like you, then i'm sure i can live with it.

----------


## Beadle

> You can observe the culture with as much disdain as you like mate, but i prefer to immerse myself in the culture while trying to apprerciate its finer points.


Good luck doing that on Samui, with all the 'culture' down there.




> If this means ignoring brit lager louts


Again, good luck with that on Samui. 

I'm still struggling to see the how being embarrassed to be seen with a prostitute in public is not Thai culture though, as the Thais are very conservative and prudish in general. Don't let their licentious nature fool you.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thais like to pretend that they are very conservative and prudish in general. Don't let their attempts to hide their licentious nature fool you.


Quite.

----------


## britmaveric

^aint that the truth MTD!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kfjvkjvk

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
> 
> Nope, _still_ doesn't say 'lawyer' on any of their work permits, including his.
> 
> His title appears to be "Office Managing Partner", according to the link.
> 
> Thanks for proving me 100% correct.
> 
> ...


Aha, that gives the game away.

Hello Tud.  :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Beadle
> ...


Uh, no, only one nic for me, sorry if you miss your friend but he ain't me.

----------


## Muadib

No, he is inferring that Beadle is Emperor Turd, who DD banned a while back... He knows far too much about certain posters only having 149 posts... Same vile opinion of most things Thai...

----------


## robuzo

> No, he is inferring that Beadle is Emperor Turd, who DD banned a while back... He knows far too much about certain posters only having 149 posts... Same vile opinion of most things Thai...


Oh, I see.  I don't see the writing style of Tud and Beadle as quite the same, but it's possible.

Then again, having looked back at the posts, I do see it now.

----------


## kfjvkjvk

Claiming to have been proved 100% correct is the obvious giveaway Robuzo.  :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

> Claiming to have been proved 100% correct is the obvious giveaway Robuzo.


Yeah, I missed that.  With only a measly 2,093 posts I obviously haven't been around here as long as you  :mid:

----------


## kfjvkjvk

You certainly haven't.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Aha, that gives the game away. Hello Tud.





> No, he is inferring that Beadle is Emperor Turd,





> Then again, having looked back at the posts, I do see it now.





> Claiming to have been proved 100% correct is the obvious giveaway Robuzo.


So if Beadle can cook then we have Tud back on line!

In the wash-up I find it quite surprising that DD has not weeded him out as yet and as a double-nic!  :Smile:

----------


## BigRed

> 100% correct? Listen, no-one is ever 100% correct.


are you 90% sure of that robuzo?
so robuzo thinks he has been around longer than the snappily named kfjvkjvk, whose previous incarnation was bkmadness, who in turn thinks that the obnoxious beadle was previously Emperor Tud? I think I'm at least 75% correct ::chitown::

----------


## kfjvkjvk

Obnoxious? Maybe it's bkkandrew then. 

And my previous incarnation was tlyfhol or something similar.  :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 100% correct? Listen, no-one is ever 100% correct.
> 
> 
> are you 90% sure of that robuzo?
> so robuzo thinks he has been around longer than the snappily named kfjvkjvk, whose previous incarnation was bkmadness, who in turn thinks that the obnoxious beadle was previously Emperor Tud? I think I'm at least 75% correct


No, I don't think I've been around longer than kfjvkjvk. (Is he bkkmadness?)  I was trying to suggest that Beadles is not the only one around here with a new nic.  Whereas I've been Robuzo ever since my ex-wife gave me that nickname about 10 years ago (I was allowed to keep it in the settlement, I think).

----------


## Phuketrichard

> "Friend" had enjoyed his 10 day holiday with his favourite Bargirl he met on day one. Gave her a parting gift of his pocket money and after farewell went off to Airport. Must have lost a bit of his brain out the spout for he found that in fact his plane had departed the previous day. Oh! Oh! No cash, no ATM card. What to do? As a favour the TAT girl phoned his recent ladyfriend who bussed up from Pattaya, bought him a new plane ticket to Australia, paid for and spent the night with him in a BKK hotel. Taxi to airport next arvo. ALL THIS AFTER ONLY KNOWING THE OLD CODGER FOR 10 DAYS.
> He has since repaid in full plus a bit for thanks.


few things.. you choose
1. i dont believe this at all; 
2. he travels without an atm card or credit card?? 
3. he calls a bar girl not family back home?
4. he must have been paying her 5,000 baht/night at least.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by kfjvkjvk
> 
> 
> Claiming to have been proved 100% correct is the obvious giveaway Robuzo. 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I missed that. With only a measly 2,093 posts I obviously haven't been around here as long as you


so what your proud of the fact u have nothing better to do with your time than post here>>

I only have 128 but been in thailand over 25 years does that mean i know more??? I doubt it  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Beadle

I'm afraid you are mistaken, Beadle is only Beadle, sorry to disappoint.




> Same vile opinion of most things Thai


No "vile opinions of most things Thai" here.

----------


## stewart888

> Originally Posted by sunderlandstephen
> 
> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,
> 
> 
> You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?
> 
> I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.


Was enjoying all the post until I ran into this stupid one, PLEASEEEEE!!!

----------


## DrAndy

> They are of course someone's daughters/sisters/aunts etc


and prostitutes

it's only a job



> I have experienced bg's with good hearts Evil does not predominate in all


bloody hell

----------


## benbaaa

A tart with a heart, in my book, is one you've shagged who pretends not to have ever even met you when you're out shopping with your missus.  :mid:

----------


## Beadle

> Was enjoying all the post until I ran into this stupid one, PLEASEEEEE!!!


It is only stupid if you spend considerable time around Thai prostitutes.

----------


## Fast Eddie

Watch out Beadle's about, watch out Beadle's about, you'd better watch out 'cos Beadle's abooouuut......

----------


## Bruce

I met some who were really good and others I wouldn't turn my back on. What does this prove - they're only human!

----------


## kfjvkjvk

> I'm afraid you are mistaken, Beadle is only Beadle, sorry to disappoint..


Yes of course Beadle is Beadle now, Tud no longer exists. 

But you was EmperorTud before wasn't you?

----------


## stewart888

> Originally Posted by stewart888
> 
> Was enjoying all the post until I ran into this stupid one, PLEASEEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> It is only stupid if you spend considerable time around Thai prostitutes.


I guess that's it then because I do.

----------


## Stinky

^Now that's the kind of attitude I like  :Smile:

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Plenty of ways. 
> 
> Won't buy the important things in thai's life- shiny Hilux for papaar to show off to the buffalo.
> 
> But would certainly keep the lil nipper in nappies.
> 
> Odd how so many seem to manage, yet others have no choice but to start sucking off pensioners a few times a day instead of doing an honest 12 hour shift.


Some of those who suck off pensioners etc DO do a 12 hour day (and more).  I knew a girl who worked at Lolita's in soi 8 who was a cashier at Carrefour On Nut until 6 pm, and then went to work at Lolita's straight after.

She had two kids to look after, Thai husband had done the usual runner when it looked like he might have to work and this girl was having to do the lot.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Awww. Such a sad story... No doubt you felt obliged to help her out, such was how she was struggling so, yet trying so hard... 

Can make a westerner feel quite proud and needed.

----------


## Mister Fixit

Jeez, all through this thread and indeed every post you make elsewhere, you prove yourself to be a charmless fuckpig.

Can make a westerner feel quite proud and needed, eh, and what a good advert you make for all the low-lifes you disparage so freely.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Of course she was working 37 hours a day... the day shift in the supermarket... then the nightshift in bjs-r-us...

despite the 350b or whatever made from one bj if she worked the day shift there too, would of been more than the endless 10 hours of moaning shoppers and their clubcards.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But I'm sure it was true mate... and I'm sure so many helped out such a hard working, sweet young desperate...

Can make one feel proud and needed.

A true tart with a heart. Among knights in shining armour out to save the day, in the bjs-r-us loveliness.

----------


## Muadib

Now, now Mao... Being a bit snide today aren't we???  You yourself have stated on this very forum that going to a BJ bar is your preferred means of relief as apposed to doing the horizontal mambo...   :mid:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Really? Me? someone must of hacked me account.  :Smile: 

Either way, I'm sure the lovelies there work 10 hours in a supermarket for 250b before taking up their positions on the milking stools, to suddenly make that for each customer for the rest of the eve.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It just makes sense to trot off to the local supermarket for 10 hours when given the option of just retaining one's milking stool position the following morn.

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Now, now Mao... Being a bit snide today aren't we???


Same as all the other days, really ...




> You yourself have stated on this very forum that going to a BJ bar is your preferred means of relief as apposed to doing the horizontal mambo...


 
Mm, yes, and he's a hypocrite too. People like him who think they are above others often are. As well as posting barely understandable gibberish as his post above,(replete with assumptions), he really seems to enjoy spending his time perfecting his persona as a snide little shit.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Now now Mr. F. 

No need to be bitter coz you were suckered. (and not in the milking stool way)

You weren't the first, and certainly won't be the last. These bjs-r-us girls will always feed the truth to those looking to feel needed. No biggie. Happens to millions.

Don't worry about it. Seriously.

----------


## tuffeyd

> Most of the bar girls I've met have been decent people trying to make a living with the only marketable skill they have.  Anyone who badmouths them needs to look at himself.  (I've said it before)  We have all prostituted ourselves for money at some time in our working career.  Tolerating corporate evil or stupidity without objection because we need our paycheck too badly to complain.  Not objecting when morally wrong things are done in the business world is being every bit as much of a prostitute as any girl in Pattaya.   We all have our price.   I was a lawyer and the only difference was that a lawyer sold his intellectual ability and loyalty, not his genitals, and when you think about it, that is even more repulsive.
> 
> I've seen these girls do far more good things than bad.


So true BobR...a little respect for these girls..cant speak about LOS (was last there in 1964(!)0 but had excellent experiences with pinays,,One even offered to pay my rent when I was skint

----------


## Beadle

> But you was EmperorTud before wasn't you?


Are you thick?

I am only Beadle, and have only been Beadle.

----------


## CQFarmer

> I'll give you that there are some nasty pieces of work out there but by no means are they all like that.


"]I agree, there are some nasty pieces of work out there but by no means are they all prostitutes"

----------


## kfjvkjvk

^^  You certainly act like Tud. 

I guess we will find out sooner or later.

But if you are not, then fair enough, apologies.

----------


## CQFarmer

> many foreigners are either plainly arrogant, or just completely out of touch.


Hmm ... plainly arrogant and out of touch.

----------


## denis

My mate Steve lie's in KK hopital dead tonight been there 3 weeks now while i try and find his family in the U.K. 52 years old married a Pattaya bar girl 4 years ago baby 3 years old. Bought the family a farm her a house them a Hotel all in her name. they traped him her borther shot him in the back and killed him at the farm got away with it paid police ( money ) he's dead she has a farm, hotel, house about 20mil not bad for 4 years. Now she on to the next one an Irish man. Lovely girl want her? she has a good heart really!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A tart with a heart, in my book, is one you've shagged who pretends not to have ever even met you when you're out shopping with your missus.


Strangely, I saw one I'd shagged in Tescos with her mother. She flashed me the 'You don't know me' look. Made a nice change.

----------


## English Noodles

> My mate Steve lie's in KK hopital dead tonight been there 3 weeks now while i try and find his family in the U.K. 52 years old married a Pattaya bar girl 4 years ago baby 3 years old. Bought the family a farm her a house them a Hotel all in her name. they traped him her borther shot him in the back and killed him at the farm got away with it paid police ( money ) he's dead she has a farm, hotel, house about 20mil not bad for 4 years. Now she on to the next one an Irish man. Lovely girl want her? she has a good heart really!


Old men making wives out of prostitutes, throwing around obsene ammounts of money in the poorest region of a 3rd world country. What do you expect - The tropical Waltons?

----------


## Beadle

> Old men making wives out of prostitutes, throwing around obsene ammounts of money in the poorest region of a 3rd world country. What do you expect - The tropical Waltons?


Funny.  :Smile: 

Some of them are really exposing themselves on this thread. Poor fools.

----------


## Beadle

> ^^  You certainly act like Tud. 
> 
> I guess we will find out sooner or later.
> 
> But if you are not, then fair enough, apologies.


Stupid and a broken record.  :Smile:

----------


## Bazzy

> Loads of 'bad' Thai women turn out to be wonderful people and many 'good' Thai women turn out to be selfish trash.


I think you nailed it Marmite, just like women (or people) anywhere in the world.

----------


## Takeovers

> women (or people)


Like the differentiation.

 :Smile: 

Have a green.

----------


## Thaiedward

> Originally Posted by sunderlandstephen
> 
> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,
> 
> 
> You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?
> 
> I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.


Which "World"...your "World" ?

----------


## Agent_Smith

I sense an undercurrent of piercing hatred for practitioners of the 'world's oldest profession', by some members here (Beadle, et al).  This worries me.  Such internal rage can lead to horrible acts and deranged doings.  

Tortured any small animals lately, Beadle?

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Bazzy
> 
> women (or people)
> 
> 
> Like the differentiation.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a green.


Hey, me, too.

----------


## Thaiedward

> I sense an undercurrent of piercing hatred for practitioners of the 'world's oldest profession', by some members here (Beadle, et al).  This worries me.  Such internal rage can lead to horrible acts and deranged doings.  
> 
> Tortured any small animals lately, Beadle?



An ancient joke has it that "Begging" is a profession older than prostitution for the simple reason that someone had to beg for it in the first place.

Beadle's probably not all that bad...although he seems to enjoy playing the antagonist (where's that thread about megalomania)? Perhaps we're all obliged to admit that we are just a wee bit like him inasmuch as we are human...yet, I'd like to see Beadle to bridle his capacity to offend so many. 

By the way, I used to breed JR Terriers. They didn't like it at all. (Just kidding)

----------


## balanda1

Bar girls, just like most people who work, have a professional life and a personal life.  I haven't known any Thai girls but I had a friend who is a sex worker in Australia.  Outside working hours she spent time with her Dad and did "normal" things.  Unfortunately, there are those among us who cannot tell the difference.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Bar girls, just like most people who work, have a professional life and a personal life. I haven't known any Thai girls but I had a friend who is a sex worker in Australia. Outside working hours she spent time with her Dad and did "normal" things. Unfortunately, there are those among us who cannot tell the difference.


mmm so you dont know any but you comment on them?
In this case ur right. All bar girls go home and do the "family" thing.  Problem is everyone knows what they do but ignore it as long as the money flows.

In Thailand money is the bottom line and rules all

----------


## roadking96cube

> Originally Posted by sunderlandstephen
> 
> Had to visit hospital while in Phuket , culminating in a five day stay. Bar girl of two days aquaintance came with, stayed for two days solid.She went and collected clean clothes and toiliteries from hotel,
> 
> 
> You weren't embarrassed having a prostitute visiting you in hospital?
> 
> I would be, regardless of where in the World I was.


 
for christsakes get a life you idiot, who would know she was a working girl, bar you.

----------


## roadking96cube

I personaly have some great bar girl friends.Some are more like my sisters than whores,Have you ever asked one why she does it the most commen answer I get is to many girl's in my family.No doubt there are the bad one's but amongst my friend's they have made sure I have got home,and not a cent missing out of my wallet on many occasions and they have shown me part's of Thailand I would of never seen.My australian wife has taken me for more than any bar girl.As far as I'm concerned long live the bar girl great conversation and play pool and thats not even mentioning the boom boom.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> who would know she was a working girl, bar you.


Not been in Thailand long then Roadking.

Don't worry mate, give yourself a few years.

And welcome mate. Hang around.

----------


## Beadle

> I sense an undercurrent of piercing hatred for practitioners of the 'world's oldest profession', by some members here (Beadle, et al).


Not at all, if you bother to read my posts I pointed out that there's a time and place for them, even in Thailand.




> for christsakes get a life you idiot, who would know she was a working girl, bar you.


It's fucking obvious. Once you've spent more than 10 minutes here you might waken up and realise that.

Of course you have some "great bar-girl" friends. They can see clowns like you coming a mile off. Stupid Westerners that don't know the game and are easily played.

It's actually sad that you need prostitutes to show you the country. 

And you are telling me to get a life?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beadle

> In Thailand money is the bottom line and rules all


Correct. Some clueless new arrivals still haven't figured this out though, as is blatantly apparent on this thread.

You still in Phnom Penh Richard?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It's fucking obvious.


Sometimes yes, sometimes not. Sometimes she may just look like a whore.

----------


## English Noodles

> Sometimes she may just look like a whore.


Or not.

----------


## kfjvkjvk

A lot of whores look like normal girls when in their street clothes. If you think you can identify every whore when they are in their 'civvies' you are mistaken.

----------


## Chairman Mao

define 'whore'.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> define 'whore'.


A person who seeks financial gain for sexual contact. Kinda includes most people.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by roadking96cube
> 
> for christsakes get a life you idiot, who would know she was a working girl, bar you.
> 
> 
> It's fucking obvious. Once you've spent more than 10 minutes here you might waken up and realise that.


You might like to have one of these Onion shirts:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> define 'whore'.
> 
> 
> A person who seeks financial gain for sexual contact. Kinda includes most people.


Those wives with set monthly salarys included?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> ...


Depends on who's paying it and what their tasks are. Housekeeping money from the hubby, then for sure.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
>  In Thailand money is the bottom line and rules all
> 
> 
> Correct. Some clueless new arrivals still haven't figured this out though, as is blatantly apparent on this thread.
> 
> You still in Phnom Penh Richard?


Nope; Had to move back top Phuket so my daughter could finish High school


[quote]A lot of whores look like normal girls when in their street clothes. If you think you can identify every whore when they are in their 'civvies' you are mistaken.[Quote]

One thing i found is in Thailand you can pick a bar girl out in about 50% of the time as no "respectable" thai dress's the way the do.  In Cambodia i figure u could not pick out any bar girl as their fashion in the bar is what the girls on the street dress as well.

----------


## kfjvkjvk

> One thing i found is in Thailand you can pick a bar girl out in about 50%


How can you be sure unless you go and ask the girls what they work as?

What clothing do they wear that gives you the idea they must be bargirls?

----------


## Beadle

> How can you be sure unless you go and ask the girls what they work as?


I can tell a lot of the time. 

There are certain mannerisms, speech and other giveaways when they have contact with farangs.

You can be sure that many Thais will just assume she is a prostitute anyway, especially if there is a significant age gap or if the man is past it or even if the man is younger but not very desirable.

----------


## crippen

> One thing i found is in Thailand you can pick a bar girl out in about 50%
> 			
> 		
> 
> How can you be sure unless you go and ask the girls what they work as?
> 
> What clothing do they wear that gives you the idea they must be bargirls?


Still not sure 100% which are bar girls and which are lady-boys,so I'm keeping quiet. ::chitown::

----------


## kfjvkjvk

Speech is an easy giveaway. Clothes, not as obvious I think.




> You can be sure that many Thais will just assume she is a prostitute anyway, especially if there is a significant age gap or if the man is past it or even if the man is younger but not very desirable.


I think anybody Thai or farang, will assume the girl worked/works as a prozzy when those factors are involved.

----------


## English Noodles

^And more often than not they would be correct.

----------


## robuzo

> You can be sure that many Thais will just assume she is a prostitute anyway, especially if there is a significant age gap or if the man is past it or even if the man is younger but not very desirable.


Much the way Sino-Thais (and every time my wife mentions such an occurrence a Sino-Thai female turns out to be the culprit) have this annoying habit of assuming that my wife, a dark-complected Thai, is my much lighter-skinned son's nanny. 

20 years ago most Japanese would assume that a Japanese female with a foreigner is a prostitute or otherwise a woman of loose morals.  That isn't really the case now, and I think (hope) the Thais will grow out of that habit someday, too.  Then again, color-caste being what it is in Thailand, it might take a long time.

----------


## nedwalk

tart with a heart, great title, in my life met heaps,mostly great girls just doing a job, and yep strangely as it seems there are some right ferking things amongst em, just like teak door really, some real sweethearts and some absolute arseoles, who you choose to spend your time with is 'up to you'  :mid: ,
as for a tale, well when i was in a position of needing care, this one travelled up from malaysia, took care of me for a week and refused any money, yep a gem i get to catch up with once a year, nowdays its like catching up with an old friend in which she is..and i do make sure i slip something into her bag when i go

----------


## britmaveric

> In 
> 
> One thing i found is in Thailand you can pick a bar girl out in about 50% of the time as no "respectable" thai dress's the way the do.


Not so easy uni students as well as many other normal thai ladies dress tarty (fashion trend) going to discos ect.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> i do make sure i slip something into her bag when i go


a sticky tissue?

----------


## terry57

> Shite. I know a piece of shit that took a really dumb british moron for a village house and village supermarket, a new hilux and the proceeds of his shitty bar, about 3.5 mill I think, and was back in another sluthole 1 week later.



Sad story matey but the guy must have been a bit of a muppet to let himself be put in that situation. I not suggesting he was a fok stick but you get my drift EH.

Anyway these bar girl threads  give me a giggle because there is never a right or wrong answer, I feel that these girls deserve a fair crack and top recompense because they do an extremely unpleasant job at times under extreme conditions. 

I mean foking hell dudes, imagine having to suck baby batter out of some horrible drunken smelly old fok who has just foking spilt his colostomy bag all over the foking bar.  

Foking nasty and highly dangerous work dudes so next time you see a  bar girl give them a bit of credit.

Have a nice day except for Aunty as he's one of those nasty fokers who spills his colostomy bag in the bar.   :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
>  In 
> 
> One thing i found is in Thailand you can pick a bar girl out in about 50% of the time as no "respectable" thai dress's the way the do.
> 
> 
> Not so easy uni students as well as many other normal thai ladies dress tarty (fashion trend) going to discos ect.


Notice i said 50%!!  You can be sure 100% that a thai girl in short shorts with bare midriff, singlet, sexy top sporting tattoes is a bar girl. P{lus its the way they carry them selves. Walk and interact wioth other Thais is a dead giveaway.

I leanred bar thai when i first moved here and then moved to Bo rai where i mined Rubies for a short while. I would constantly say  Richard gup baan or Richard by gin cow.  Only to be asked where i leanred thai, in  a bar???  Only later did i learn that it seems only the uneducated (which takes in 95% of most bar girls use their name when they refer to themselves.

In Camdodia is is much tougher as they all dress sexy ( atek a walk along the river at sunset)  
Of course if she is with a 50_ year old farang dressed the same wiht a beergut u can be sure 100% what she does. :cmn: 

As to Katoeys vs Grils, If you cant tell youhave not been here long enough!!

----------


## filch

> Only later did i learn that it seems only the uneducated (which takes in 95% of most bar girls use their name when they refer to themselves.


I would tend to disagree somewhat here. I have heard intelligent, educated and wealthy Thai Chinese refer to themselves in the third person at the first office I worked in.

Anybody who refers to themselves in the third person, in any language, is a bit odd if you ask me.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by tuktukdriver
> 
> There you go..."good girl" and "bad girl".
> 
> 
> Always confusing me that is. Loads of 'bad' Thai women turn out to be wonderful people and many 'good' Thai women turn out to be selfish trash.


 
*Marmy your just a cynical miserable old git - (know how you feel) !*

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by PEP
> 
> Perhaps you are known as "Beadle the Bigot"? (A narrow minded one at that!)
> 
> 
> I am a bigot because I wouldn't want to be tended to by prostitute in hospital? Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What a load of crap! - if you knew anything about Thais you'd know that even though no one talks about it bar girls are respected as good people who have no other way of supporting the family and their profession is ignored.*

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by kfjvkjvk
> 
> 
> Claiming to have been proved 100% correct is the obvious giveaway Robuzo. 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I missed that. With only a measly 2,093 posts I obviously haven't been around here as long as you


*For Gods sake can't we ignore Beadle , Captain Tug or whoever he is and get back to the original thread ?*


 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> Old men making wives out of prostitutes, throwing around obsene ammounts of money in the poorest region of a 3rd world country. What do you expect - The tropical Waltons?
> 
> 
> Funny. 
> 
> Some of them are really exposing themselves on this thread. Poor fools.


*Beadle , Captain Tug or whoever you are , your one sick puppy , try and get help.*

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Sad story matey but the guy must have been a bit of a muppet to let himself be put in that situation. I not suggesting he was a fok stick but you get my drift EH.


Nah mate, you got it pretty much spot on. Moved down to the jungle a year ago but some of the Chiang Mai residents on here prolly know him.

----------


## roadking96cube

> Originally Posted by Agent_Smith
> 
> I sense an undercurrent of piercing hatred for practitioners of the 'world's oldest profession', by some members here (Beadle, et al).
> 
> 
> Not at all, if you bother to read my posts I pointed out that there's a time and place for them, even in Thailand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Rather the company of one of them to show me around than a f   kwit like you. I'd go as far to say, a few have more brain's than you as well. How many people you ripped off in the your proffession your in,  nobody i suppose if the answer's "yes you have" your no better than the whore yourself.

----------


## Beadle

^ blah blah blah. Seen guys like you come and go for nigh on 20 years now.

----------


## roadking96cube

> who would know she was a working girl, bar you.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Not been in Thailand long then Roadking.
> 
> Don't worry mate, give yourself a few years.
> 
> And welcome mate. Hang around.


 
take a girl out of the bar put her in street clothes ( which for said girl would of done to visit him in hospital) and you reckon you can pick them, better man than me and yes intend to hang around long time lol, nice to meet you

----------


## Beadle

> take a girl out of the bar put her in street clothes ( which for said girl would of done to visit him in hospital) and you reckon you can pick them, better man than me and yes intend to hang around long time lol, nice to meet you


You've a lot to learn. Somehow I think you won't ever get it. Call it a gut feeling.

Good luck anyway, you're gonna need it.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Don't mind the likes of Beadle, Roadking. Some forget that they were new to Thailand at one stage too. Quite humourously this ignorance they harbour has resulted in such a bitter state of mind that the only way they can sedate one's feelings is by retarded bullying.

Quite the intellectuals.

Don't take it to heart, they'll never be happy with their lives.

----------


## roadking96cube

> Originally Posted by roadking96cube
> 
> take a girl out of the bar put her in street clothes ( which for said girl would of done to visit him in hospital) and you reckon you can pick them, better man than me and yes intend to hang around long time lol, nice to meet you
> 
> 
> You've a lot to learn. Somehow I think you won't ever get it. Call it a gut feeling.
> 
> Good luck anyway, you're gonna need it.


 

What is your proffesion beadle if you dont mind me asking simple question simple answer please

----------


## britmaveric

^TEFLer I suspect.  :Very Happy:

----------


## PAG

> ^ blah blah blah. Seen guys like you come and go for nigh on 20 years now.


If you've been living here for nearly 20 years, you should surely have learn't to speak/post with a less than antagonistic manner.   This particular thread has taken so many different tangents, difficult (or at least for me) to be able to comment objectively.   However, in my relatively short time here, I do have friends who've taken up with bar girls, some successfully, some not.   Also, their appearance is always fairly modest, and in line with other local females.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Also, their appearance is always fairly modest,


Dark skin. Khmer face.
Chews with mouth open.
Has the etiquette of a farmyard animal.  
With a westerner.

There ya go. Not much clothes is gonna cover these give aways.

----------


## English Noodles

^^Always funny when 'ex' prostitutes get a farang boyfriend and start strutting around town with them dressed as office workers. :rofl:

----------


## britmaveric

^I know I feel sorry for you Noodles.  :Wink:

----------


## English Noodles

^Meaning what? :rofl:

----------


## britmaveric

dont be shy Noodles, it's alright mate. (plenty like you)

----------


## English Noodles

Oh, you mean who laugh at the likes of you and your bird, okay. Agreed. :rofl:

----------


## britmaveric

^doth protest too much Noodles. It's alright - I am sure she is a good girl now.  :rofl:

----------


## English Noodles

Protest? Link to where I have protested, please. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## britmaveric

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

:tieme:

----------


## Spin

> Speech is an easy giveaway. Clothes, not as obvious I think.


Chat with a few thai ladies about what constitutes "Mia Farang" and clothes will be right at the top of the list. Most thais judge by appearance, they know instantly if a random woman, alone in the street is mia farang. There are clear differences / nuances that the trained eye can see.

----------


## chassamui

I once enjoyed the company of an off duty ex bar girl. Her dress sense was somewhere between hippy and lush. I managed to convince her eventually, that it was a good idea to wear a bra the same colour as her top.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I managed to convince her eventually, that it was a good idea to wear a bra the same colour as her top.


Not sure that is a good idea, actually.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> they know instantly if a random woman, alone in the street is mia farang.


They think they do, but in reality it would be impossible to know instantly. Unless you are one of these farang who think Thai woman hold some sort of magical power, then you probably would believe it.

----------


## English Noodles

^^Probably is for you. :Smile:

----------


## kfjvkjvk

> Originally Posted by kfjvkjvk
> 
> Speech is an easy giveaway. Clothes, not as obvious I think.
> 
> 
> Chat with a few thai ladies about what constitutes "Mia Farang" and clothes will be right at the top of the list. Most thais judge by appearance, they know instantly if a random woman, alone in the street is mia farang. There are clear differences / nuances that the trained eye can see.


In reality they don't know, they just think they know.  Unless they go and speak to the woman to confirm, how could they be so sure? Or are you talking about in the villages, there it's going to be easier to spot a working girl of course. In BKK not so easy.

What clothes can a girl wear that proves them to be 'mia farang'? Name some items that only mia farang wear.

----------


## Rigger

Still hard to spot Mia farangs in the village as some dress well, some dress like bar girls, some dress for working the farm. 
I doubt they can really tell and even harder to tell the mia farangs in the city

----------


## lozillionaire

Although some posters are clearly annoyed with some of Beadles statements regarding sex workers, he does have a point. Bar girls are uneducated women who have terrible grammer and little or no dress sense. There obviously are exceptions but that's true of any person in any class system, but I would say that generally they aren't marriage material; they are just more accessable to the farang men who flock to Thailand on a daily basis. Just an opinion though guys; don't all rip into my post at once.

----------


## britmaveric

^hmmmm suppose this eliminates the educated and upper/middle class freelance group?  :Very Happy:

----------


## kenny123

:smiley laughing: 


> This forum carries many threads where the thai bar girl is villified and given little credit for her way of life and lack of morals.
> 
> I may be the exception, but i have met many girls and witnessed many others, who have a built in kind streak.
> 
> Giving lifts, lending cash, helping drunken farangs are among many examples i am aware of.
> 
> Do you have a story of a good bar girl, or are all the ones you know just plain bad?


Divorced in 1999 I was advised to take a holiday in Thailand. As a result of depression I drank too much and became unconsious on the pavement in Bangkok. A bar girl took me to a hotel and looked after me for 3 days at her expense. On sobering up I refuded her expenses. She may have been a bar girl, but I can vouch she had a good heart and certainly helped me. Kenny123

----------


## Chairman Mao

Yes, they know that 9 times out of 10 they're gonna recoup their loss with a tasty profit once farang atm has recovered, and for the first time in his life has a nice, smiley young girl sitting on the edge of the bed taking care of him.

Not a bad business move.  :Poke:

----------


## Beadle

Some of them play the short game and some of them play the long game, but they all play the game.

----------


## kfjvkjvk

I hate those long games.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Gotta admit that walking past some shithole with some middle-aged loser playing connect four with some brownie kinda makes me laugh.

----------


## Rigger

> Gotta admit that walking past some shithole with some middle-aged loser playing connect four with some brownie kinda makes me laugh.


Why ? is connect four a funny game or you just dont have a life and like peering in bars.

----------


## Spin

> What clothes can a girl wear that proves them to be 'mia farang'? Name some items that only mia farang wear.


Like I said earlier, this is a difficult topic to quantify into words. During my experiences here, I've seen that Thai women can easily spot a girl who has a farang husband by the clothes she wears. Body language plays another part, along with hair and make up.

A combination of things nuances that a girl presents herself with when all tied together all add up to mia farang.

A small example, up here in Isaan, how girls women dress is still pretty conservative when compared to Bangkok. Girls are reluctant to wear what we would call "strappy" tops that show off the bare shoulders. If there is one sector of girls that do wear strappy tops outside and in public then its mia farang, who like it or not, tend to come from the lower end of the socio-economic ladder. Other females thus avoid such clothing as they fear being tagged in the same bracket. Lets face it, mia farang are not viewed as anything special in Thai society. I don't like this fact anymore than the next guy, but thats just how it is.

I know that many folks reading like will cry "spins talking shit" but I will say that Along with the gf, I've been in amongst groups of regular working professional women aged 23-30, at dinner or whatever and sat and listened to them talk and joke about this topic. It is an eye opener to hear what they have to say, thats for sure.

----------


## kfjvkjvk

> Originally Posted by kfjvkjvk
> 
> What clothes can a girl wear that proves them to be 'mia farang'? Name some items that only mia farang wear.
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, this is a difficult topic to quantify into words. During my experiences here, I've seen that Thai women can easily spot a girl who has a farang husband by the clothes she wears. Body language plays another part, along with hair and make up.


Could they do the same in Bangkok with any mia farang, or just the mia farangs who were quite obviously working girls in the rural areas?

Spotting a bargirl wife in the rural areas is quite easy I think, don't think anyone needs special training for that. And I wouldn't say you are talking shit, because this is pretty much common knowledge.

What we was discussing though, was the ability to spot any prostitute when she wasn't working just by the clothes she wears. And it's not as easy as the 'experts' seem to think.

Not sure how a discussion on prostitutes got turned onto mia farangs either, plenty of farang wives never worked in the trade.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> Gotta admit that walking past some shithole with some middle-aged loser playing connect four with some brownie kinda makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> Why ? is connect four a funny game or you just dont have a life and like peering in bars.


Nope, just that seeing a 50 yr western old man playing a game for developing 5 year old children, with a 3rd world peasant prostitute, is funny to me.

Poor bastard. What a life.  :Sad:

----------


## benbaaa

> Nope, just that seeing a 50 yr western old man playing a game for developing 5 year old children, with a 3rd world peasant prostitute, is funny to me.


I'm not 50.  Yet.  And it's a fucking _hard_ game to win, I'll have you know.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Mind you, might be fun if it's made a bit more interesting. Like win, she gargles. 

Lose, she gargles for 2 minutes.

----------


## benbaaa

I always play strip Connect 4.



That's me, on the left.

Here's my opponent.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Nice... Love the light application of eyeshadow. Really brings out the sofa.

Must be a classy joint to think of such things.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> ...


 
Must be better than the poor cnut that goes around peering at poor barsteds in bars with prostitutes

----------


## Chairman Mao

Unfortunately I sometimes have to walk past such shitholes to get where I'm going.  :Sad: 

Generally avoid if it possible.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> Gotta admit that walking past some shithole with some middle-aged loser playing connect four with some brownie kinda makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> Why ? is connect four a funny game or you just dont have a life and like peering in bars.


 
because he never wins

----------


## roadking96cube

you think connect four is a hard game try connect five or six.But these brainless women that play it.Sure know how to win it seeing they got no brains.Also Beadle for a bloke that hates these girls you sure as shit seem to know a lot about them.AND STILL AWAITING A REPLY TO YOUR PROFFESION.

----------


## Beadle

> AND STILL AWAITING A REPLY TO YOUR PROFFESION


Sorry, can't discuss personal information here.




> Also Beadle for a bloke that hates these girls you sure as shit seem to know a lot about them


I don't hate them, there's a time and a place for them. Most foreigners seem to think it is normal to don singlets and wander about in public with them, well it isn't.

Sick of repeating myself here. Most foreigners, even some long-termers it seems still don't understand the cultural nuances regarding P4P. 

Of course I know a lot about them, I have spent 20+ years here and in expat circles.

----------


## britmaveric

^well beadle seems you do not understand much period. Such a shame for being in country so long.  :Sad:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by roadking96cube
> 
> AND STILL AWAITING A REPLY TO YOUR PROFFESION
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't discuss personal information here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to agree with ya on this,  as the Thai's say "farang roo mahk". :smiley laughing: 


 High seasons in Phuket and i get sick going to the beach and seeing fat overweight ugly westerners in the smallest suits thinking they are hot shit.  Makes me appreciate low season so much more.

Although i gave up bar going years ago, ( boring and hated talking with tourists, "...oh you live here, how cool.." ) i still love going to the malls and seeing the beautiful thai girls.  25 years now and they seem to get more beautiful every day

----------


## Beadle

> well beadle seems you do not understand much period. Such a shame for being in country so long.


You continue not understanding the culture of the country you have chosen to live in.

Mind you it is not surprising from a pathetic Pattaya monger like yourself.

As long as you're happy. I know people that have been here longer than me and still see nothing wrong with embarrassing themselves in public with low-class Thai prostitutes. Of course they are just too stupid to know how they are being perceived.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Of course they are just too stupid to know how they are being perceived.


Or they just don't give a rat's ass what others think about them.  It's Fantasy Island, so what?

Have to agree though that if you _live_ in Thailand you should know better than to parade around your paid conquests. It's gauche.

----------


## roadking96cube

i do have to agree there,the place is really fantasy island to some.I love sitting watching the parade daily.You have blokes dressed up as the biggest bad arse biker going but truth be it probably couldn't ride a scooter. But shit who are they hurting nobody,they probably work hard all year for a couple of week's fantasy with a beautiful woman and there alter ego. As far as I can see no harm done if they want to play Barry bandanna for a week or too.

----------


## britmaveric

> Originally Posted by britmaveric
> 
> well beadle seems you do not understand much period. Such a shame for being in country so long.
> 
> 
> I continue to not understand the culture of the country I have chosen to live in.
> 
> Mind you it is not surprising from a pathetic Pattaya monger as myself.
> 
> As long as I am happy. I know people that have been here longer than me and I still see nothing wrong with embarrassing myself in public. Of course I am just too stupid to know what to do with myself


Wow - you are pretty hard on yourself mate. No worries there is time for you to be happy and accept who you are.  :Wink:

----------


## Beadle

> Or they just don't give a rat's ass what others think about them. It's Fantasy Island, so what?


Sure, but the point is they are visitors in a foreign country and do nothing but shame this country with their actions.

----------


## britmaveric

^the only one shaming Thailand seems to be you. You have yet to understand the fundamental lesson in thailand. You will never be Thai and be accepted as one. Once you learn this you will be a much happier person and live your life not worrying about what others do.

----------


## Beadle

I don't want to be Thai.

Merely showing my hosts I can be respectful of their country and culture, something that is obviously beyond you.

You certainly will never be accepted to any degree if you are seen in public with low-class Thai prostitutes.

Again, there is a time and a place.

----------


## robuzo

> I don't want to be Thai.
> 
> Merely showing my hosts I can be respectful of their country and culture, something that is obviously beyond you.
> 
> You certainly will never be accepted to any degree if you are seen in public with low-class Thai prostitutes.
> 
> Again, there is a time and a place.


Don't you think they disgrace themselves rather than Thailand?  I do think an awful lot of visitors to Thailand mistake tolerance for approval, but that is a common error worldwide, like mistaking kindness for weakness.

----------


## britmaveric

Unfortunately Beadle if what you said was true I wouldnt give a flying f*ck and I would be happy to parade myself around with lovely thai ladies around. Unlike you I actually respect people and from your own comments I see that you do not. 

Thai(s) laugh at you Beadle as I am doing right now.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Thaiguy

> I don't want to be Thai.
> 
> Merely showing my hosts I can be respectful of their country and culture, something that is obviously beyond you.
> 
> You certainly will never be accepted to any degree if you are seen in public with low-class Thai prostitutes.
> 
> Again, there is a time and a place.


*I can't accept all you say about low class prostitutes - unless there are different "classes" of prostitutes in your opinion.*
*On early trips to Thailand I was surprised to find out after family and village gatherings that several of the girls present were actually working prostitutes ?*
*They were accepted , no stigma seemed to be attached and while their occupation was generally ignored and unspoken the general consensus was of an understanding respect for their  support of their parents or children doing whatever was necessary to survive in an area where options are few and far between ?*

----------


## Beadle

> I can't accept all you say about low class prostitutes - unless there are different "classes" of prostitutes in your opinion.


Of course there are different classes of prossies. Not many Thais (or other Asians) would pay for the dark skinned girls that work the farang places.




> They were accepted , no stigma seemed to be attached


There is a lot of stigma attached to working as a prostitute.

As long as the money is coming in the family won't mind.

Money number one.

Really, this is stuff you should have learned in the first couple of weeks here.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Not many Thais (or other Asians) would pay for the dark skinned girls that work the farang places.


Their loss.






> Really, this is stuff you should have learned in the first couple of weeks here.


จองหอง

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Not many Thais (or other Asians) would pay for the dark skinned girls that work the farang places.


Not once they pass 12 years of age anyway.

Plus they are happy to splash 3 times the cash on the equally classless Russian horror-shows. *shudder*

Not based on 'class', just one's sexual preference conditioned by cultural immersion.

----------


## Phuketrichard

when will you all learn  and this inculdes those that live here and the tourists
its not what you do that defines who you are.

----------


## Spitfire

Some are good and some mercany selfish cows. The normal/good girls are there because they are broke and many don't want to be there, just pressures from their families and the indoctrinated crap about providing for the rest of the family. The real villian here is the system and it's refusal to change from the 'Sakdina' system that has existed here for a very long time and subdues/brainwashes/denies the average Thai rather than empower them to change their lives. It's a modern world but old system habits are still around and die hard, if at all. 

Anyone that wants to truely understand this culture/country should Google Sakdina and read on, or this is a good place to start,

Paknam Web: The Last Orientals - The Thai Sakdina System - (Thailand Travel, Culture, Food and Life)

----------


## robuzo

> Some are good and some mercany selfish cows. The normal/good girls are there because they are broke and many don't want to be there,


I think a lot of them really do believe that they have a real chance of finding a "good man" who will "save" them. This is not an attitude restricted to "pretty women," of course, it's practically a mainstay of the myth that dominates portrayals of romantic love in entertainment media.  Nonetheless, however pure of heart these women may be when they start on that path, the "life" will get to them in time.  The way of the meretrix is a soul-killer, no matter what form the prostitution takes (doctors, lawyers, teachers, politicians, cops, translators can all be prostitutes).  Of course, a system that inevitably reduces human relationships to the cash nexus will naturally produce an abundance of dead souls.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> I can't accept all you say about low class prostitutes - unless there are different "classes" of prostitutes in your opinion.
> 
> 
> Of course there are different classes of prossies. Not many Thais (or other Asians) would pay for the dark skinned girls that work the farang places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I take your point , I did learn of it very early and accepted it as part of the Thai way of life endeavouring as best I could to become accepted to some degree by the Thai social structure.*
*Your comments about dark skins I have seen and heard of on many occasions , the aversion is not restricted to prostitutes . Thai woman in general do their best to avoid a suntan fearing they will be being regarded as unattractive ?*

----------


## Agent_Smith

> endeavouring as best I could to become accepted to some degree by the Thai social structure.


what on Earth for?

----------


## Beadle

> what on Earth for?


Probably because he had the aim of living in the country at some point.

You have to aim to be accepted to a certain degree or living in Thailand can turn difficult, perhaps impossible.

The typical outcome if no acceptance is achieved is defined normally as the 'culture gap' and is plainly visible when an expat demonstrates an extreme amount of bitterness towards the Thais, a lack of understanding of Thai cultural nuances and complete disdain for the host population.

It's a bit of give and take and if you don't get it = problems. 

I've been through that phase myself so I can sympathise, most of us will go through different phases of expat life.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Agent_Smith
> 
> what on Earth for?
> 
> 
> Probably because he had the aim of living in the country at some point.
> 
> You have to aim to be accepted to a certain degree or living in Thailand can turn difficult, perhaps impossible.
> 
> ...


*Thank you , couldn't have said it better myself.*

----------


## britmaveric

^yes beadle posts utter rubbish again, this is smth we can all agree on!

----------


## roadking96cube

> Originally Posted by roadking96cube
> 
> AND STILL AWAITING A REPLY TO YOUR PROFFESION
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't discuss personal information here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beadle could you please enlighten me to when it is time and the place for one I personally get the yearn after a good bottle of jimmy beam.Also they will never take the amount of money my good old aussie wife took me for.


 :sexy:

----------


## nedwalk

> good old aussie wife


 
i got one of them... she's a lucky girl i tell ya  :mid:

----------


## bedtime

> Originally Posted by Agent_Smith
> 
> what on Earth for?
> 
> 
> Probably because he had the aim of living in the country at some point.
> 
> You have to aim to be accepted to a certain degree or living in Thailand can turn difficult, perhaps impossible.
> 
> ...


I have to say it makes a refreshing change to read a post from you that is both informative and pleasant  :Smile:  

Various females that I have been involved with over the last couple of years have all remarked on my knowledge and understanding of Thai culture and the way of doing things and conducting oneself, and not bar girls I hasten to add,just normal everyday Thai ladies. 

I have said this before and I mean it, but I make every effort on every visit to learn as much as I can digest about the language,culture and customs, it makes life so much easier and more interesting.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> not bar girls I hasten to add,just normal everyday Thai ladies.


Is there some magical difference between a Thai girl who works in a bar and one that doesn't?

----------


## chassamui

Well, magical is one word you could use...........

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Is there some magical difference between a Thai girl who works in a bar and one that doesn't?


Time of day?

----------


## robuzo

> Plus they are happy to splash 3 times the cash on the equally classless Russian horror-shows. *shudder*


Mao, was that a reference to Clockwork Orange?  If so, bravo!  Sorry I hadn't noticed before.

----------


## Chairman Mao

No worries mate. Good that at least one poster saw it.




> Originally Posted by bedtime
> 
> not bar girls I hasten to add,just normal everyday Thai ladies.
> 
> 
> Is there some magical difference between a Thai girl who works in a bar and one that doesn't?


Not wishing to be crude... but yes.

Prolly the main one being that one is willing to repeatedly suck man-goo from 75 yr old cheesy cock, on a daily basis.

Not particularly a trait I look for in a long-term partner.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No worries mate. Good that at least one poster saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> ...


Really? They'd all do that?

Learn something new every day on TD.

----------


## Cujo

> when will you all learn  and this inculdes those that live here and the tourists
> its not what you do that defines who you are.


You are right, what you do does not define who you are, it indicates to the world who you are.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> endeavouring as best I could to become accepted to some degree by the Thai social structure.
> 
> 
> what on Earth for?


Hm.. I think I disagree with both sentiments.  Clearly you want to fit in to some degree, life is just easier that way. However I wouldn't call this an 'endeavour' or even a goal in itself; as you learn about Thailand, the people, culture and language you can't help but fitting in better as you go along.   It just happens by itself basically.

----------


## fridgemagnet

> No worries mate. Good that at least one poster saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> ...


One of the cultural differences is that cheesy cock will probably not get the required treatment. 
75 yr old - no problem (hansum man - I go wit yooo) but Thais keep their bodies clean - no sweaty smelly armpits like wot we got, cos they SHOWER.
Their houses are pigsties tho. Beds gross, but bodies clean

Being 62 myself, it (willingness etc) is a trait I appreciate - you could do worse than  a bargirl - she is unlikely to be surprised by any twisted desires you may have.

----------


## Rigger

> no sweaty smelly armpits like wot we got, cos they SHOWER.


We arent all germans on here

----------


## Fabian

Hey, I shower daily. I think you confused us with the english.

(I still got smelly armpits.)

----------


## taxexile

> Prolly the main one being that one is willing to repeatedly suck man-goo from 75 yr old cheesy cock, on a daily basis





> Not particularly a trait I look for in a long-term partner


once you are 75 you might change your mind.

----------


## Chairman Mao

That would probably be the case, yes.  :Smile:

----------

